# Oxford Forum Meet, January 28th 2012



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

OK, I think that we should confirm Far From the Madding Crowd as a venue. If we find it doesn't suit then we can move to another pub after people have gathered, I am sure there are many others in the area 

Date: Saturday 28th January
Time: From 11:30 am - turn up and leave when you wish! 
Venue: Far From the Madding Crowd







Don't worry, we won't leave anyone stranded and I'll make sure we are easily identified. Anyone needing my mobile number, please send me a PM 

Current attendees:
Northerner
TomH
Steff
DizzyDi
ukjohn
robert@fm + William
scootdevon
ypauly and ypauly's nurse + daughter
Tina63
brightontez + friend (possibly)
Willsmum
chrismbee
SimplesL
Sazzaroo + fianc?
Natalie123 plus bf
Rossimac (probably not)
Nicky1970
Jane and Peter


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for this Alan i have been panicking abit as details were abit hazy,poor Di has had to bare the brunt of all my worrying xx


----------



## ypauly (Jan 9, 2012)

Have we got a list of who's going yet?

I'm a +1 

My wife and I will be travelling from birmingham by car with a couple of spare seats if anybody wants a lift. However we dont plan to stay all day just a couple of hours.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

ypauly said:


> Have we got a list of who's going yet?
> 
> I'm a +1
> 
> My wife and I will be travelling from birmingham by car with a couple of spare seats if anybody wants a lift. However we dont plan to stay all day just a couple of hours.



I'll have a look through the thread and add a list to the top post


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 9, 2012)

ypauly said:


> Have we got a list of who's going yet?
> 
> I'm a +1
> 
> My wife and I will be travelling from birmingham by car with a couple of spare seats if anybody wants a lift. However we dont plan to stay all day just a couple of hours.



Thats kind of you Paul, can you pick me up from Bristol on the way


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 9, 2012)

Really looking forward to this meet


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 10, 2012)

+2 here (myself and my friend Wills) -- we're booked on the 11:10 X90 service from London Victoria, arriving Gloucester Green (about five minutes from the pub, to judge by Google Maps) at 13:00. 

Slight embarrassment involved; when I went to Wills' flat on Sunday to pin the tickets to his fridge with a few magnets (so they don't get lost, as they might in my flat; I only have a very small fridge), I found that I'd accidentally booked for the 21st!  Thank goodness I spotted this in plenty of time; it meant another trip to the coach station to re-book, which fortunately only cost another ?5, instead of the ?42 a completely new pair of tickets would have cost...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank goodness you spotted it Robert!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll meet the first few at the train station. I'll have a wander around Oxford today to remind myself where things are! Too many sherbets since the last time I was there...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

OK, I have added a list of attendees to the top post - looks like quite a few! 

Not too late if you are thinking of coming, so please let us know! Also, any new people are very welcome, so don't think you need to know anyone.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> OK, I have added a list of attendees to the top post - looks like quite a few!
> 
> Not too late if you are thinking of coming, so please let us know! Also, any new people are very welcome, so don't think you need to know anyone.



Yay & the more the merrier


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, I would like to come please, I might bring my boyfriend if he feels like coming, if not I will meet people at the train station because I don't know Oxford at all.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi, I would like to come please, I might bring my boyfriend if he feels like coming, if not I will meet people at the train station because I don't know Oxford at all.



Excellent Natalie! Of course your boyfriend is very welcome, as always  There are quite a few of us meeting at the station at 11-11:30


----------



## ypauly (Jan 10, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Thats kind of you Paul, can you pick me up from Bristol on the way



Lol that wasnt what i had in mind hehehe


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 10, 2012)

Weekends aren't really my own at the mo. 
Annoyingly, I can book a return on the choo choo for ?30.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 10, 2012)

_Not sure if you noticed in my post on other thread but I shall be attending with +1 (fiance) who else can buy the drinks eh?_

Is there parking nearby at all?


----------



## ypauly (Jan 10, 2012)

Good question re parking i would like to know that aswell


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2012)

ypauly said:


> Good question re parking i would like to know that aswell



Google maps might help


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

cuisinequeen said:


> _Not sure if you noticed in my post on other thread but I shall be attending with +1 (fiance) who else can buy the drinks eh?_
> 
> Is there parking nearby at all?



Hopefully one of the locals can let you know about parking, peeps  Have added your financ?...sorry, fianc? to the list CQ!


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 10, 2012)

Parking in central Oxford costs a bomb and car parks in the city are few and far between.  There are various park & ride schemes, depends which way you are coming from as to which would be your best to use.  The buses from Seacourt park & ride come in past the train station.  You can find out about them online at http://www.oxfordbus.co.uk/main.php?page_id=22

It's a while since I've used one so not sure if you have to pay for the car park and bus ride, or just the bus.  You would also need to ask when you get off a bus where the rejoining stops are as they are often not in the same place as the drop off


The train is almost the easiest option!


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just found a website for car parks - an example - 1 hour at Gloucester Green car park (underneath the bus station) ?3.90 - 3-4 hours ?10.90, with an upwards sliding scale.  Certainly not worth the cost for one person alone, but maybe not so bad if several travelling together.  They do like to keep cars out of the city centre.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 11, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> They do like to keep cars out of the city centre.



If they're serious about doing so, they might make it more feasible by making it affordable.  Pity Gloucester Green car park is so expensive, as it's only about five minutes from the pub...


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 11, 2012)

Walking route -- railway station to pub

Walking route -- Gloucester Green Coach Station to pub (let's hope _this_ one works...)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

This seems to work from Oxford Railway Station to FFTMC:


Walking directions from Oxford Rail station to Far From The Madding Crowd


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, Boyfreind is definitely coming. Will let you know what time we will be arriving, but I imagine that 11 ish at the station would be about right. See you all there!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi, Boyfreind is definitely coming. Will let you know what time we will be arriving, but I imagine that 11 ish at the station would be about right. See you all there!



Excellent! I'll look forward to meeting you both again


----------



## alisonz (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry peoples but due to unforseen car problems I won't be able to make this meet 
Have a great time though and I look forward to seeing the pictures.
Steff no leading anyone astray please (jaeger bombs!!)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

alisonz said:


> Sorry peoples but due to unforseen car problems I won't be able to make this meet
> Have a great time though and I look forward to seeing the pictures.
> Steff no leading anyone astray please (jaeger bombs!!)



Aw that's a shame Alison. Hope to see you at one of the others this year!


----------



## alisonz (Jan 11, 2012)

Fingers crossed you will indeed Alan


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 13, 2012)

_Thanks for info on parking Tina, I have a disabled badge,so will check things out. 

Alan thanks for adding Steve (finance lol) to list_


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 14, 2012)

Tickets booked!  All being well I will arrive by National Coach at 11.50am.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Tickets booked!  All being well I will arrive by National Coach at 11.50am.



Excellent! I will look forward to meeting you Nicky!


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Tickets booked!  All being well I will arrive by National Coach at 11.50am.



cnt wait to mee you Nicky you can thank me in person


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Thanks for info on parking Tina, I have a disabled badge,so will check things out.
> 
> _



The closest car park would be Gloucester Green, but depending on your accessibility needs, it is an underground carpark with no wheelchair access, it's up a flight of stairs to get out, but it is close to the venue.  There is on street parking at St Giles which isn't far away, if you can pull up a map, and there are several disabled spaces there, but it's a bit of a bun fight trying to get one of them, and they are on the wrong side of a very wide and busy part of the street.  Worcester Street car park is open air and flat, but a bit further to walk.  

Otherwise as I suggested for others, there is the park and ride scheme, and most buses I believe park quite near where we are heading.  It would depend on which direction you are coming from but certainly the Pear Tree park & ride and Water Eaton park and ride come into that side of town.

Just things for you to think about - hope that's of some use.


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh and blue badge holders do have to pay to park in Oxfordshire, so come prepared.


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2012)

It is so weird that my 18.07 train back home no longer is there, so i have to get the 18.37.Hope i dnt get chucked off the 18.37


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2012)

Steff said:


> It is so weird that my 18.07 train back home no longer is there, so i have to get the 18.37.Hope i dnt get chucked off the 18.37



That is unusual Steff. Sometimes they disappear if there are engineering works and a bus replacement for part of the journey.


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> That is unusual Steff. Sometimes they disappear if there are engineering works and a bus replacement for part of the journey.



well luckily my train  ticket dont stipulate a time .....i specifically wanted a direct route so dnt wanna be getting off to do any bus trips lol


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

All a panic over nothing my 18.07 still is running I wont say the mistake i made cause it will make me look like a right numpty haha.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

Steff said:


> All a panic over nothing my 18.07 still is running I wont say the mistake i made cause it will make me look like a right numpty haha.



Looking at the wrong day? That's usually what I do!


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Looking at the wrong day? That's usually what I do!



No where I was searching for depart after i was putting in 18.15 where I should of been putting 18.00 so of course the 18.07 would not show up lol.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 16, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> Oh and blue badge holders do have to pay to park in Oxfordshire, so come prepared.



_Again Tina much appreciated for your help, am thinking just to get the park & ride to be honest as less hassle lol.

Looking forward to thanking you in person_


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Seeing you are from Bucks, the X5 bus comes through Milton Keynes, picks up at Buckingham Tesco, goes through Bicester then on to Oxford.  Another option maybe?  Depends where exactly in Bucks you are as to whether you could catch that.  Half hourly service I believe.  Just a thought.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 17, 2012)

_Tina is there no end to your knowledge hun? lol Just checked it out and it will be cheaper by car and do the park and ride so all sorted now and again thanks for your help x_


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi guys/gals, 

Really sorry I won't be able to come, I'm in deepest mid wales Friday and doubt I'll be back till Sunday, I'm not happy about this but I will catch up with you all when I can!

Cheers and have one on me 

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2012)

rossi_mac said:


> Hi guys/gals,
> 
> Really sorry I won't be able to come, I'm in deepest mid wales Friday and doubt I'll be back till Sunday, I'm not happy about this but I will catch up with you all when I can!
> 
> ...



In the words of Prince Charles' favourite girl band, 'When will I see you again?'  Hope you have a good time up in Wales Rossi, shame you can't make it, but hope to see you some time during the year


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> In the words of Prince Charles' favourite girl band, 'When will I see you again?'  Hope you have a good time up in Wales Rossi, shame you can't make it, but hope to see you some time during the year



Will defo see you at somepoint this year Sir Al, I think I owe you a pint for a start!


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2012)

rossi_mac said:


> Hi guys/gals,
> 
> Really sorry I won't be able to come, I'm in deepest mid wales Friday and doubt I'll be back till Sunday, I'm not happy about this but I will catch up with you all when I can!
> 
> ...



Ahhh shame you wont be attending Rossi, but will hopefully see you at another meet somewhere soon x


----------



## katie (Jan 20, 2012)

northe, is there one on the 28th of jan AND one on the 10th March? *confused*


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2012)

katie said:


> northe, is there one on the 28th of jan AND one on the 10th March? *confused*



There's loads this year katie, all over the place - check out the Events calendar:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=22971

It would be great to see you again!


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2012)

So excited only 8 days to go


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2012)

Steff said:


> So excited only 8 days to go



I know! If the weather is good then I might come in my Diabetes Fairy outfit...


----------



## katie (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Northe  Would love to come next week but I'm going home (Bournemouth, woo!). I will almost definitely be able to come to the Bristol meet, looking forward to it!


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I know! If the weather is good then I might come in my Diabetes Fairy outfit...



You may get arrested before you make Oxford lol


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2012)

Steff said:


> You may get arrested before you make Oxford lol



It's a distinct possibility!


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 20, 2012)

katie said:


> Thanks Northe  Would love to come next week but I'm going home (Bournemouth, woo!). I will almost definitely be able to come to the Bristol meet, looking forward to it!



I will look forward to meeting you in Bristol Katie 

John


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2012)

katie said:


> Thanks Northe  Would love to come next week but I'm going home (Bournemouth, woo!). I will almost definitely be able to come to the Bristol meet, looking forward to it!



Terrific! Hope you have a nice time in Bournemouth (woo!) and see you in a couple of months!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 21, 2012)

Steff said:


> You may get arrested before you make Oxford lol





Northerner said:


> It's a distinct possibility!



St Aldates nick isn't too far. Shall I send for Inspector Morse?


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I know! If the weather is good then I might come in my Diabetes Fairy outfit...





Steff said:


> You may get arrested before you make Oxford lol





Northerner said:


> It's a distinct possibility!



By an odd coincidence, my recent MP3 purchases from Amazon include a '70s novelty song, "Leap Up And Down (Wave Your Knickers In The Air)" by St. Cecelia!  It's a rather silly song (which as per usual is rather the point), but I bet it caused Mary Whitehouse to have kittens!  (Well, I hope it did...)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2012)

"If you want to do something to make the boys stare" Ah, yes, I remember it well 

Only a week to go folks! Hope you've all got your tickets booked!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> "If you want to do something to make the boys stare" Ah, yes, I remember it well
> 
> Only a week to go folks! Hope you've all got your tickets booked!



I'm all ready !! realised this morning when I scaped myself out of bed at 10.00 o'clock that next Saturday I'll have to scrape myself out of bed at 7.00 !! omg


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm all ready !! realised this morning when I scaped myself out of bed at 10.00 o'clock that next Saturday I'll have to scrape myself out of bed at 7.00 !! omg



lol poor Di, no drinky poos 4 u friday


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 21, 2012)

Steff said:


> lol poor Di, no drinky poos 4 u friday



No I'll save myself till Saturday lol - thought I might sample a glass tonight but I seem to have developed a right dodgy tum - even changed my tea from chilli cause I feel so bad


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> No I'll save myself till Saturday lol - thought I might sample a glass tonight but I seem to have developed a right dodgy tum - even changed my tea from chilli cause I feel so bad



oh di love the new piccy ..

same here r.e tummy and i was having chiili to


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 21, 2012)

Steff said:


> oh di love the new piccy ..
> 
> same here r.e tummy and i was having chiili to



Thanks Steff and are you and I virtual copy cats lol - so much alike he he he

Think hubby is gonna make a lasagna instead now - save pot of chilli for tomoz


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks Steff and are you and I virtual copy cats lol - so much alike he he he
> 
> Think hubby is gonna make a lasagna instead now - save pot of chilli for tomoz



Its only cause your always copying from me


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 21, 2012)

Steff said:


> Its only cause your always copying from me



Oh no busted lol

Got to pop of now sister has arrived expecting chilli for tea  - See you Nest Saturday !! (Excited)


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Oh no busted lol
> 
> Got to pop of now sister has arrived expecting chilli for tea  - See you Nest Saturday !! (Excited)



Oh dear I hope she copes with the dissapointment hehe 
Later DI xx


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 21, 2012)

> I'm all ready !! realised this morning when I scaped myself out of bed at 10.00 o'clock that next Saturday I'll have to scrape myself out of bed at 7.00 !! omg



7.00 am? I've got to be on a bus at 06.25 to catch the 07.20 National Express coach to London.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> 7.00 am? I've got to be on a bus at 06.25 to catch the 07.20 National Express coach to London.



It's not too bad for me, I think around 9am  The best one I have done was Southampton to Glasgow which involved leaving home at 7:00pm the night before!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 22, 2012)

_I feel for all of you who have to get up early to travel next Sat as (almost don't want to say this but ) we are only 45 mins away lol. If any conciliation though I won't get much sleep night before as I always get anxious in new situations so hope that eases the pain.

Really looking forward to the meet though, haven't done anything fun since Christmas so here's to a speedy week_


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 22, 2012)

Sazz, I feel better knowing you will not get much sleep on the Friday night  it gives a warm feeling of someone else suffering as well as us 
Looking forward to meeting you, and hope we all including you have a safe journey.

John.


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I won't boast and say I am only 20 mins up the road so can lie in until whatever hour.....!  Actually, I have never done anything like this before, so I am sure I too will have a sleepless night, but will set off early and find the place, then come on down to the train station to meet the rest of you.  Would rather do that than walk in a pub on my own :O


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> Well I won't boast and say I am only 20 mins up the road so can lie in until whatever hour.....!  Actually, I have never done anything like this before, so I am sure I too will have a sleepless night, but will set off early and find the place, then come on down to the train station to meet the rest of you.  Would rather do that than walk in a pub on my own :O



That will be good Tina, as we will then have no problem in finding the pub, or you!  No need for sleepless nights, I'm sure you will enjoy meeting everyone!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 22, 2012)

All I need to do is roll out of bed a bit earlier than my usual 11am haha!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 22, 2012)

6 more sleeps


----------



## AJLang (Jan 23, 2012)

Having read Alan's blog today I think it would be an absolutely excellent idea for him to test out his full running outfit at the Oxford meet.  He would then be checking it out for comfort amongst a supportive group of people (who will hopefully have cameras so that the photos can be posted on here)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Having read Alan's blog today I think it would be an absolutely excellent idea for him to test out his full running outfit at the Oxford meet.  He would then be checking it out for comfort amongst a supportive group of people (who will hopefully have cameras so that the photos can be posted on here)



Hahaha! Not happening!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 24, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Sazz, I feel better knowing you will not get much sleep on the Friday night  it gives a warm feeling of someone else suffering as well as us
> Looking forward to meeting you, and hope we all including you have a safe journey.
> 
> John.



_LOL, spose I asked for that_


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 25, 2012)

*OT for this thread, but...*



robert@fm said:


> By an odd coincidence, my recent MP3 purchases from Amazon include a '70s novelty song, "Leap Up And Down (Wave Your Knickers In The Air)" by St. Cecelia!  It's a rather silly song (which as per usual is rather the point), but I bet it caused Mary Whitehouse to have kittens!  (Well, I hope it did...)





Northerner said:


> "If you want to do something to make the boys stare" Ah, yes, I remember it well



Leap Up And Down (Wave Your Knickers In The Air)


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 26, 2012)

For DizzyDi.......2 more sleeps.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope everyone on the list is still attending - if anyone would like my mobile number, please PM me


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 26, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> For DizzyDi.......2 more sleeps.



Boy oh boy do I need those 2 more sleeps lol - had a very distressed night sleep last night - woke in hypo but couldn't move or do anything - hubby sensed I was distressed and came to my rescue - not nice 

Northy I'm defo still on


----------



## jane (Jan 26, 2012)

*Oxford meet up.*

Peter and myself will be joining you on Saturday , we are looking forward to meeting everybody, We are hoping to be at the Far from the madding crowd at about 12 o'clock. Jane


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

jane said:


> Peter and myself will be joining you on Saturday , we are looking forward to meeting everybody, We are hoping to be at the Far from the madding crowd at about 12 o'clock. Jane



Excellent Jane! I will look forward to meeting you both again


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm getting the 7am coach from Brighton, changing at Gatwick. Due at Gloucester Green between 11am and noon.

I may be bringing a diabetic friend along.


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I hope everyone on the list is still attending - if anyone would like my mobile number, please PM me



Errm, you better put some fresh coal and water in it!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

brightontez said:


> Errm, you better put some fresh coal and water in it!



Haha! I have a (relatively) new one that is powered by the magic of electricity!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 26, 2012)

_Yep me and the better half still on for Sat really looking forward to it.

Wishing everyone a safe and comfortable journey too_


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 26, 2012)

My boyfriend and I are still coming. I will pm you for your mobile number Alan. We will meet you all in the pub at about 11 or 12 ish depending on traffic x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> My boyfriend and I are still coming. I will pm you for your mobile number Alan. We will meet you all in the pub at about 11 or 12 ish depending on traffic x



Great stuff  I'll PM my number


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Who wants meeting at the station? I shall be a little hungover as it's a friends birthday the night before but still I shall be there. Give me a message.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

TomH said:


> Who wants meeting at the station? I shall be a little hungover as it's a friends birthday the night before but still I shall be there. Give me a message.



My train gets in at 11:04 and I suggest we meet in the corner between WH Smiths and M&S, as shown in this map:

http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/stations/sjp/OXF/plan.html


----------



## scootdevon (Jan 26, 2012)

*soz i havent been around for a while been busy with work etc and my energy levels ave bottomed out 
So i need a few sherbets to stock up my energy   Im driving up sat morning to said venue so i'll meet everyone there  *


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

scootdevon said:


> *soz i havent been around for a while been busy with work etc and my energy levels ave bottomed out
> So i need a few sherbets to stock up my energy   Im driving up sat morning to said venue so i'll meet everyone there  *



Hi Scoot, glad to hear you're still coming  Have you read some of the earlier posts about parking?


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> My train gets in at 11:04 and I suggest we meet in the corner between WH Smiths and M&S, as shown in this map:
> 
> http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/stations/sjp/OXF/plan.html



Smashing, will do. I'll see you there. I'll be the one with a bag of pabrinex running into me.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

TomH said:


> Smashing, will do. I'll see you there. I'll be the one with a bag of pabrinex running into me.



I think I'll recognise you Tom, but not sure as I don't think I've ever seen you hungover


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I think I'll recognise you Tom, but not sure as I don't think I've ever seen you hungover



I think you mean that you've never seen me sober!


----------



## Steff (Jan 26, 2012)

Ill be be attendning


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll be there, I shall be going to the pub by taxi from the station because of my hip problems, if anyone wants a free ride let me know 

John


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 26, 2012)

.......so I've got it right?  I have to look out for these two dodgy guys hanging around outside M&S???  It's a tiny little station, so I don't think it will be too difficult, even with all the other weirdos that frequent Oxford!  See you Saturday!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> .......so I've got it right?  I have to look out for these two dodgy guys hanging around outside M&S???  It's a tiny little station, so I don't think it will be too difficult, even with all the other weirdos that frequent Oxford!  See you Saturday!



Don't forget that I will have my giant syringe with me!


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 26, 2012)

As I understand Tina. Ones a fairy and the other has just been released from his padded cell for the day 

John


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll be there as well...... Arrive about 11.15


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Don't forget that I will have my giant syringe with me!



You want to be careful who you might attract with that


----------



## Steff (Jan 26, 2012)

Have things changed

are u still meeting us alan me and di we all get in abut 11.14??


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

Steff said:


> Have things changed
> 
> are u still meeting us alan me and di we all get in abut 11.14??



Yes, certainly Steff - will wait for you by WH Smiths and M&S


----------



## Steff (Jan 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Yes, certainly Steff - will wait for you by WH Smiths and M&S



But is that by the station tho?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

Steff said:


> But is that by the station tho?



Yes, it's in the station, in the corner:

http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/stations/sjp/OXF/plan.html


----------



## Steff (Jan 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Yes, it's in the station, in the corner:
> 
> http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/stations/sjp/OXF/plan.html



THANk you that helps x


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> You want to be careful who you might attract with that


Me?


Steff said:


> Have things changed



Yeah me and my monster s*ack habit haha!


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 27, 2012)

Steff said:


> But is that by the station tho?



Yes Steff, come through the ticket machine thingys and turn right (or left if you need the toilet first!!), they are down there.  It really is only a small building, a few seats in there, a coffee booth and a few small shops.  My daughter worked in M&S a couple of years ago and if she (and I come to that!) could find it, then anyone can  

See you TOMORROW!! (Panic, panic!)

Tina


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 27, 2012)

> I hope everyone on the list is still attending - if anyone would like my mobile number, please PM me



Yes. Looking forward to meeting everyone.  Wish I could say the same about the early start!

See you all about Midday!


----------



## Steff (Jan 27, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Yes. Looking forward to meeting everyone.  Wish I could say the same about the early start!
> 
> See you all about Midday!



See you there Niki

Just wanted to say me and nicky did discuss on another thread we were taking our darts does anyone know if theres even a board?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 27, 2012)

Have a great time everyone - I will be thinking about you enjoying yourselves


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

Steff said:


> See you there Niki
> 
> Just wanted to say me and nicky did discuss on another thread we were taking our darts does anyone know if theres even a board?



Not sure Steff, it does look like the sort of place that would have one though 



Hazel said:


> Have a great time everyone - I will be thinking about you enjoying yourselves



We'll raise a glass to you Hazel!


----------



## FM001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wishing you all a safe journey and a pleasant day tomorrow


----------



## Steff (Jan 27, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Not sure Steff, it does look like the sort of place that would have one though
> 
> 
> 
> We'll raise a glass to you Hazel!



looked under about us on there page and they said board games does that mean monoploly and cluedo or darts chess etc


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

Steff said:


> looked under about us on there page and they said board games does that mean monoploly and cluedo or darts chess etc



Yes, I had a look there too - not sure! Perhaps Tom knows.


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 27, 2012)

The pub is not far from the coach station....

Northerner, can you turn your phone on..? 

I have to be up at 05.30...

Bed here I come...


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 27, 2012)

> looked under about us on there page and they said board games does that mean monoploly and cluedo or darts chess etc



I emailed them earlier ... no reply. Oh well, darts in rucksack!


----------



## ypauly (Jan 27, 2012)

The weekend has arrived. I am now a + 2 as my daughter will be tagging along.


----------



## Steff (Jan 27, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> I emailed them earlier ... no reply. Oh well, darts in rucksack!



lol yes snap


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

ypauly said:


> The weekend has arrived. I am now a + 2 as my daughter will be tagging along.



It will be nice to meet another member of the clan Paul! 

Tez - my phone is being charged and I will put it in my bag before I go to bed! Don't sleep in! 

Nicky and Steff - I imagine Paul will have a picture of The Iron Lady you can use as a dart board...


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll be at the station from around quarter to eleven tomorrow morning. I'll have been out tonight so I can't guarantee a GCS greater than ten when I first see you.


----------



## ypauly (Jan 27, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Nicky and Steff - I imagine Paul will have a picture of The Iron Lady you can use as a dart board...



With all the injections I have It looks like somebody used me lol


ETA pump very soon. It arrived this week and I start using it on the 6th. I will probably bring it with me.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope you all have a great meet tommorow


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I hope you all have a great meet tommorow



Cheers Mark!  Hope to see you at another one before too long!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 27, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Cheers Mark!  Hope to see you at another one before too long!


I'm certainly planning to come to London in April   With all the Essex people I've seen in the forums I'd be tempted to try organise a forum meet in Chelmsford.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I'm certainly planning to come to London in April   With all the Essex people I've seen in the forums I'd be tempted to try organise a forum meet in Chelmsford.



Go for it!


----------



## fencesitter (Jan 27, 2012)

Getting the bus tomorrow, hope to arrive around noon. Really looking forward to meeting everyone
Willsmum (aka Catherine!) Might feel a bit shy


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

Willsmum said:


> Getting the bus tomorrow, hope to arrive around noon. Really looking forward to meeting everyone
> Willsmum (aka Catherine!) Might feel a bit shy



No need to be shy, it will only last a minute and then you'll be fine


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

OK, so Me, Tom, Steff and DizzyDi will be meeting at the railway station between 11 and 11:30 - does anyone else want to meet at the station?


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2012)

Hope you all have a safe trip everyone


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2012)

Steff said:


> Hope you all have a safe trip everyone



And you Steff!


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 28, 2012)

Hope you all have a great time 

We are off to Bath to check out the route for 'Diabetes Fairy's run, although might just fit in a visit to the Theatre


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2012)

MeanMom said:


> Hope you all have a great time
> 
> We are off to Bath to check out the route for 'Diabetes Fairy's run, although might just fit in a visit to the Theatre



Beautiful city! Hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm on my way ........ Yay!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 28, 2012)

Just got out of bed. Happy days. Will see you all shortly.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 28, 2012)

_We'll meet you at the pub and will be warming the seats up! Have a good journey peeps_


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _We'll meet you at the pub and will be warming the seats up! Have a good journey peeps_



Cheers Sazz! Just setting off  Try and get lots of seats and spread out!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 28, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Cheers Sazz! Just setting off  Try and get lots of seats and spread out!



_LMAO won't be too hard for me! We'll be leaving as soon as I can prize the hair dryer away from ma man! _


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm about to get off the coach...

Now to find some breakfast as I'm early!


----------



## ypauly (Jan 28, 2012)

Will be leaving at about 11 for a steady drive down.


----------



## fencesitter (Jan 28, 2012)

*Lovely day*

Thanks everyone for a very nice day  It was good to put some names to faces and have a good talk about diabetes without worrying about going on too much ...
Hope you all got home OK and especially that Di is feeling better. See you online! Catherine


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 28, 2012)

Had a great time. Loved meeting new faces.

Now on the coach home.

Thanks everybody for coming.

Looking forward to the next meet!


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2012)

What a total night mare all trains from oxford were cancelled or 60 mins delays arghhhhhhhhh thank you scootdeveon for waiting with me xx


----------



## margie (Jan 28, 2012)

Steff said:


> What a total night mare all trains from oxford were cancelled or 60 mins delays arghhhhhhhhh thank you scootdeveon for waiting with me xx



It sounds like it has been a day of incident.

Glad you have made it home. 

Has anyone any photos to post ?


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 28, 2012)

Willsmum said:


> Thanks everyone for a very nice day  It was good to put some names to faces and have a good talk about diabetes without worrying about going on too much ...
> Hope you all got home OK and especially that Di is feeling better. See you online! Catherine



I go along with everything Catherine says.  It really was lovely to put names to faces.  I do hope Di got home safely and feels much better tomorrow.  Look forward to meeting you all again soon.

Tina


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 28, 2012)

Steff said:


> What a total night mare all trains from oxford were cancelled or 60 mins delays arghhhhhhhhh thank you scootdeveon for waiting with me xx



That would be my ultimate dread.  Hopefully you are home safe and sound now though Steff.  Lovely meeting you.

Tina

PS.  Glad you found the railway station again


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2012)

margie said:


> It sounds like it has been a day of incident.
> 
> Glad you have made it home.
> 
> Has anyone any photos to post ?



alan has some and robert, alan still on way home


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm home safe thanks, just feel very sick still. 

But it was really lovely to meet old and new friends, and was great. 

PS at the next meet don't let me eat dodgy chicken don't want to go through that again xxx


----------



## alisonz (Jan 28, 2012)

Any Jaeger Bombs Steff lol


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2012)

alisonz said:


> Any Jaeger Bombs Steff lol



didnt sell any it was bad had no tv or dart board grr


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 28, 2012)

Steff said:


> didnt sell any it was bad had no tv or dart board grr



_We could always just throw glasses and insults instead of darts Steff like those blokey type things did but then again we would get chucked out too  lol


A big thanks to everyone me and Mr Roo spoke to at the meet, we really felt so welcome and it was great. We thoroughly enjoyed ourselves and look forward to coming to another one. You're a great bunch and am glad to be a member 

Sending a get well hug to Di and hope you feel a lot better tomoz hun. x_


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm home, all three trains that I had to catch were running late,but got here anyway, it was nice to meet so many people , what a nice bunch you all are, I look forward to meeting you all again at some stage. 

Glad to read that Di got home ok, a great big thanks to Paul and his wife, this shows the friendship of this group and its members, there was no way that Di would have been allowed to travel on her own.

John


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Jan 28, 2012)

Well we are home and unfortunately I'm now not feeling too good been a little sick  

Off to bed soon got to be up for 6am.

Thanks for a nice day everyone see you soon


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2012)

ypauly'snurse said:


> Well we are home and unfortunately I'm now not feeling too good been a little sick
> 
> Off to bed soon got to be up for 6am.
> 
> Thanks for a nice day everyone see you soon



Oh no not great I also was not to gr8 was 3.4 on train home but levels ok now

lovely t meet you and all Jeanette xx

t/c


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2012)

Finally made it home, about an hour and a half late, stupid trains. What a horrible station Reading is!

Really pleased you are back safe and well Di, such a shame you felt so ill. Huge thanks to the ypaulies for taking care of her 

Glad you are back too Steff and John and everyone else who had far to travel! Got ffffffrozzzzzzeeeeennnnn waiting around for trains!

Had a brilliant day with some wonderful people - and what a brilliant turnout! 23 at final count!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 28, 2012)

Got home about 10 minutes ago. Feeling a tad jaded now. Great to meet everyone. 
Di, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Got home about 10 minutes ago. Feeling a tad jaded now. Great to meet everyone.
> Di, I hope you feel better soon.



Glad to see you got home OK Nicky, a real pleasure to meet you today


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

Thats a great turn out woo

glad our home ok Alan and Nicky x


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 29, 2012)

So pleased everyone got home safe and well. 

Jeanette sorry to hear you was sick as well, I hope it passes quickly for you. 

I feel a little ropy today still, I do think the food i had must have not been right


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Finally made it home, about an hour and a half late, stupid trains. What a horrible station Reading is!



I believe I saw on the local news the other night that Reading station is due a masssive redevelopment, though I believe it's meant to take years to complete.  Maybe by 2020!!

Lovely to meet you yesterday Alan, thanks for taking the time to walk round and talk to everyone.  It really was good meeting and talking to other people without fear of boring them to tears!  Hopefully see you again sometime.  Just got to get the courage to travel further afield now!


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

I was told by one guy from network rail to get the 18.16 to Reading but then when i saw another guy he told me no get the 18.31 and get off at Slough so pleased i listened to him..ive been to 5 meets now 3 have had travel issues on way back lol


----------



## ypauly (Jan 29, 2012)

I was expecting a little of this


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

ypauly said:


> I was expecting a little of this



pmsl Paul love it,I was gutted i had actually forgot my arrows but Nicky was gona lend me hers, it was poor they had no TV either scootdevon was gutted about that


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi di feeling alot better today 
And hope you get better soon x

Hope everyone's home safe and well looking forward to seeing you all again


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

ypauly'snurse said:


> Hi di feeling alot better today
> And hope you get better soon x
> 
> Hope everyone's home safe and well looking forward to seeing you all again



Im currently looking into birmingham in sept but its abit to far away but at least i know i can get a train from my local station to new street


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 29, 2012)

margie said:


> Has anyone any photos to post ?



I have a few, but as they're 4608x3072 I'm going to have to resize them (I think 800x533 should work) in order to post them.  Also, something was wrong and my flashgun wasn't talking to the camera's light meter as it was supposed to, so some are horribly overexposed.  Reducing brightness and increasing saturation should salvage some of those, but it's another task.  Then I have to try to remember my Photobucket login so I can upload them, also how to create a gallery for them.

On to it now; couldn't do it when I got home yesterday as I was very tired.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 29, 2012)

Steff said:


> pmsl Paul love it,I was gutted i had actually forgot my arrows but Nicky was gona lend me hers, it was poor they had no TV either scootdevon was gutted about that




What a shame I was sooooo looking forward to the result and how many 9 dart finishes you both got


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 29, 2012)

ypauly said:


> I was expecting a little of this



Thanks for your kind offer to chalk.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> I have a few, but as they're 4608x3072 I'm going to have to resize them (I think 800x533 should work) in order to post them.  Also, something was wrong and my flashgun wasn't talking to the camera's light meter as it was supposed to, so some are horribly overexposed.  Reducing brightness and increasing saturation should salvage some of those, but it's another task.  Then I have to try to remember my Photobucket login so I can upload them, also how to create a gallery for them.
> 
> On to it now; couldn't do it when I got home yesterday as I was very tired.



Sorry we didn't get chance to chat yesterday Robert. If you are uploading to photobucket, then you can select an option to upload at a certain size, so it saves you having to resize before uploading - 640x480 is the best size for forum posts


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 29, 2012)

*OK, here goes with the piccies1 *

http://s301.photobucket.com/albums/nn77/robert-fm/Oxford%202012-01-28/






Alan (Northerner) and Steff






UK John






Steff and John






DizzyDi (thanks, Steff).



Northerner said:


> 640x480 is the best size for forum posts



Oops, sorry, already done -- as my Nikon D3100 has a 3:2 aspect ratio instead of the more usual 4:3 (or 16:9 these days), it would in my case be 640x476.  Hope the slightly larger size I've used is OK.

Now back to posting the rest of the pics.


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah robert it is Di

God i forget you took piccies to


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 29, 2012)

Di again (this was one of the overexposed ones, so the quality isn't brilliant)






Tez?  (Sorry, don't quite know who everyone is yet...)
(edit) It's actually Scootdevon (thanks to Northerner)






Same as above (but thankfully not one of the ones which had to be salvaged).






Group pic; I'll have to leave it to others to name these people.
(edit) Foreground from left to right:  Scootdevon, TomH (thanks to Northerner's pics), Nicky1970 (thanks to Wills)


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 29, 2012)

(?), Jane, Natalie123, (?)(I think he's Natalie123's boyfriend)
(thanks to Northerner's blog)






Background: Ian (SimplesL's husband), SimplesL, BrightonTez, TomH, Tina63
Foreground:  Nicky1970
(thanks to Northerner's blog)






Wills.






Goodness knows who this is.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 29, 2012)

Robert some great pictures there! I x


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Robert some great pictures there! I x



Di I like your close up one


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2012)

Ah! Thank you Robert, some great pictures and despite your misgivings you've made a great job of tidying them up!  The person you thought might be brightontez is in fact Scootdevon


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 29, 2012)

Steff, it looks like your pint was of Bee Sting; was it?  That's what I had; great perry, but unfortunately at ?3.90 a go it lived up to its name IMO.  It was also 7.5% ABV, which was another reason I could only have the one pint (I have little alcohol tolerance these days).

I used my little table tripod and cable release (much better than a self-timer) to take my own pic (and had to do it again because the first attempt was one of the three or four which were too overexposed to salvage); because the tripod was rather cr@p (it actually came with a projector I bought last year; I got a better one from Poundland last week, but have mislaid that one), someone (I think he was a forum member's boyfriend or fianc?) said something about a Hama tripod which I didn't quite catch.  (At least I think that's what he said; he may have been saying that I needed to take a hammer to my tripod.))  The point is, in case he's reading this, I do indeed have three full-size tripods (a lightweight one I bought about 20 years ago and which I'd forgotten I still had; a professional one which I borrowed shortly afterward to photograph the Blackpool Illuminations because my one wasn't substantial enough to withstand the gales off the Irish Sea, and which I still have because its owner has never reclaimed it, despite being reminded that I have it; and another lightweight one I got from LiDL in 2010), but a full-size tripod is bulky (and the professional one is very heavy to boot -- if you booted it you'd break your toes), so I don't carry them unless I know I'm going to need them.  On the other hand, a table tripod is small and light enough to pop into my gadget bag in case of need.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone else other than me and Alan take pics?


----------



## scootdevon (Jan 29, 2012)

*Thank you alan for pointing that out lol  as u can see i was'nt ready for my close up  lol *


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> Steff, it looks like your pint was of Bee Sting; was it?  That's what I had; great perry, but unfortunately at ?3.90 a go it lived up to its name IMO.  It was also 7.5% ABV, which was another reason I could only have the one pint (I have little alcohol tolerance these days).
> 
> I used my little table tripod and cable release (much better than a self-timer) to take my own pic (and had to do it again because the first attempt was one of the three or four which were too overexposed to salvage); because the tripod was rather cr@p (it actually came with a projector I bought last year; I got a better one from Poundland last week, but have mislaid that one), someone (I think he was a forum member's boyfriend or fianc?) said something about a Hama tripod which I didn't quite catch.  (At least I think that's what he said; he may have been saying that I needed to take a hammer to my tripod.))  The point is, in case he's reading this, I do indeed have three full-size tripods (a lightweight one I bought about 20 years ago and which I'd forgotten I still had; a professional one which I borrowed shortly afterward to photograph the Blackpool Illuminations because my one wasn't substantial enough to withstand the gales off the Irish Sea, and which I still have because its owner has never reclaimed it, despite being reminded that I have it; and another lightweight one I got from LiDL in 2010), but a full-size tripod is bulky (and the professional one is very heavy to boot -- if you booted it you'd break your toes), so I don't carry them unless I know I'm going to need them.  On the other hand, a table tripod is small and light enough to pop into my gadget bag in case of need.



no robert, it was a pint of diet coke,i had the shock of buying a bottle of blue wkd and get 1 pound 5p back out of a fivva so after that went bk onto coke


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 29, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> Steff, it looks like your pint was of Bee Sting; was it?





Steff said:


> no robert, it was a pint of diet coke,



So the glass of some pale-straw-colour liquid (which I think was a Bee Sting; it looks just like the one I had) by your right hand in the "Steff and John" pic wasn't yours then.  Was it Alan's perhaps?  (Is Alan left-handed?)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> So the glass of some pale-straw-colour liquid (which I think was a Bee Sting; it looks just like the one I had) by your right hand in the "Steff and John" pic wasn't yours then.  Was it Alan's perhaps?  (Is Alan left-handed?)



You are Sherlock Holmes and I claim my ?5!


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> You are Sherlock Holmes and I claim my ?5!



ah that was alans yes i dnt drink that stuff lol


----------



## JoeFreeman (Jan 30, 2012)

Great to hear you all had a good time!


----------

